# Who going to give birth first



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 12, 2018)

So this is Lilly she is due Feb 17 , I am due Feb 14. She keeps pretending to go into labor which is driving me crazy so far neither of us has popped and show no current sign of going to to labor. So do you y'all think she will go soon or is she going to wait till I am in labor or after I am home. Who going first (I know no one can predict it for sure just figured it would be for fun who goes first) what's your bet.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 12, 2018)

Complete guess...you


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2018)

in looking at lilly  i'd say she has more udder to build but you didn't show us a picture of your tummy so I don't know how far you've dropped either so i'm going to say you will go on the same day, feb 15th.  good luck to both of you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 12, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> in looking at lilly  i'd say she has more udder to build but you didn't show us a picture of your tummy so I don't know how far you've dropped either so i'm going to say you will go on the same day, feb 15th.  good luck to both of you.


Lol alright here a picture of my belly please ingore the back back ground lol


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2018)

boy, tough decision.  your baby hasn't dropped much either.  i'm going to stick with the 15th.  and by the way kiddo, your back ground looks like mine, comfortable and lived in.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2018)

If she is a typical goat, she will hold off until you are "saddled up" with feet in the stirrups and will then deliver so you'll have kids already waiting for you when you arrive home with your own kid(s)...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 15, 2018)

So far no one has popped the race is still on lol I forgot that we have chicks due to hatch on the 18 lol so there are three runners. Lilly utters have gotten alittle bigger and my belly is the same lol the Dr confirmed today that he head down and low and that everything is progressing just waiting for the day to happen. Apparently he is a big boy, considering he up high and low at the same time lol.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 15, 2018)

Perhaps some jumping jacks are in order?  Maybe some sit ups? No, wait... a STAIR STEPPER! yeah! That's the ticket!   Not for you... for the goat of course!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 16, 2018)

Lol yeah this is getting to funny I figured one of us would go. Her due date is tomorrow lol so we see what happens.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok so I was running late then I see her swollen again so I decided I need to separate her just in case and yay


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

Well the eggs are starting to hatch already. The goat I haven't had the chance to run outside but she still pregnant from looking out the window. The picture doesn't show how swollen or red her girlly bits are. She looked like she was going to start. I am probably just optimistic on this lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

Well the eggs are starting to hatch already. The goat I haven't had the chance to run outside but she still pregnant from looking out the window. The picture doesn't show how swollen or red her girlly bits are. She looked like she was going to start. I am probably just optimistic on this lol.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 17, 2018)

today is the 17th and that was the day I guessed for both of you so you had better get busy and so should the goat.   praying that all goes well


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol I wish he keeps moving alot lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

It's official the chicks beat me


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 17, 2018)

How many chicks? I also have two mini goats waiting to kid. A third timer and her first timer daughter. The mother has some of an udder and the daughter has the beginning's of one. Everyone says look at the udder but my goats udder's have never filled until after. The mother's ligaments are gone today and the daughter has a tiny amount of discharge.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

We have eleven eggs left to hatch one is trying to hatch and so far only one of the twelve original eggs have completely hatched.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

Yeah mine has had an udder for a awhile its still filling but she a first timer. So I don't know she keeps acting like she going to buy then she doesn't I kinda quit lol


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 17, 2018)

I went ahead and put them in a pen together just in case because they always surprise me and we have lots of rain planned for us. The last time I barely got there in time, the kid was out but the sack had not broken and I had to break it. Also they wanted to be together plus my buck thinks its always breeding time. I let them out for a little while today and I caught my 13 month old ( who is pregnant)trying to get milk from her mother ( who is also pregnant). Silly doe.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol that is a very silly girl


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 18, 2018)

So far no kid and no baby. But two chicks have finished hatching another is working on it


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 18, 2018)

Have you checked her ligaments?  So exciting that you will have goat and human babies soon! And congrats on the chicks!! They're the cutest things, aren't they?  < 3


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes they are and I am very excited. I have checked her ligaments however i did not before she got pregnant so nothing to compare it to beside her sister and hers are right next to her tail as to where the doe in questions are a inch from her tail I can wrap my fingers around her tail and have been able to for a while. I just confused about her wheter I feeling the ligaments or her hip bone I kinda just keep waiting for other signs on her as well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 19, 2018)

Well she looks closer, or is that just me. She done this before. I am going crazy today a rough day she make my day if she gives birth.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 20, 2018)

How is it going with you and your doe?

I saved and drew on your second photo so I can better help with explaining where the ligaments are. : ) That red line I drew is where the ligaments are located on your doe. There is one either side of her spine.  Normally, they will be hard as a pencil and feel like one too.  You will notice that they soften as she gets closer to labor and disappear when she is in labor(generally speaking, some does are different than others- I had one doe lose hers just a few hours before kidding but most of mine will lose them and be in labor for close to 24 hours). Some does like to tease! They will lose one on one side or seem to disappear only to reappear.  That's why if I'm not certain, I'll sit outside with my doe for half an hour to an hour to see if she's showing any signs of labor- laying down and getting up, talking more than usual, pawing the ground, arching her back, and so forth. All of my does tend to fill up tight within 24-36 hours of birth.  You'll get to know your girl (s).

I found it helpful my first year of kidding to keep a journal and then I looked back on it so I knew what was typical of a particular doe and have a good idea knowing when she was in labor.



I hope that helps!

ETA: When the ligaments are gone, you will notice that area will look dimpled.  Your doe does look she has filled up more and by that second photo, she does seem dimpled in.  I'd keep an eye on her for sure. This Texas weather is crazy! And she just may want to kid at the most inconvenient time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok so hers aren't as close to her tail as her sisters are then. She did this last time seriously she lost her ligaments had discharge then nothing for days she pawed, yawned, acted like she was in labor stayed up all night she wouldn't lay down she kept staring into space I think she was teasing.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Feb 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Perhaps some jumping jacks are in order?  Maybe some sit ups? No, wait... a STAIR STEPPER! yeah! That's the ticket!   Not for you... for the goat of course!


LOL !!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 21, 2018)

Babies???  Daily updates please!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol no one has popped well except three eggs did lol. The chickens have me beat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 21, 2018)

Here are the three chicks. I have more due to hatch Saturday and Sunday we shall see what happens.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't remember if I posted about last wensdays  appointment but I was dialated to a one and thinning and Josiah was low. I been this way for over a month lol. Joshua my 2 year old pulled the same and I woke up to being five cm dialated lol. So this could be fun.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

If this is #2, I'd have a bag packed. My 2nd kid went from doing nothing to breathing air in a little over an hour. It was a very hasty drive to the hospital...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol this is my third lol. My daughter was my first took three pushes,  my second took nine I have no clue how long the entire labor was cause I slept through most of it lol I have been very blessed.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

and a third for the eventual third


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol I am just hoping he decides to make an appearance when his daddy is home lol so I don't have to drive to the hospital lol my family lives 3hrs away. I have a few friends who if they answer will take me lol but they have 3-5 kids lol. My pastor has nine, my husband keeps teasing we have to keep up with him if not surpass him on that number I keep telling him he better start carrying the babies for ten+ months then lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok that was another long night... My two year old has a sinus infection and couldn't stop coughing last night poor guy was freaking me out with it. He slept through it but daddy and mommy didn't I kept adjusting him to get him to stop it would work then he would move and back to coughing....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 22, 2018)

Sick kiddos are no fun and it definitely makes for a stressful, sleepless time for parents. DD1 had croup and went into stridor one night. I’m an ICU nurse and it still made me come unglued! DS had RSV at 3 mos! Don’t even get me started on the littlest one! With her existing medical issues, it doesn’t take much for mama to be on high alert. I totally get it!!

I’ll say a prayer for your son and you! Try to get some rest, you never know when your labor will start!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you we could use it. I have the only kids I know who don't like honey.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 22, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thank you we could use it. I have the only kids I know who don't like honey.


My dd1 doesn't either, though she's always been picky


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 22, 2018)

Can' t wait for the baby pics of both


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

I can't wait for pictures either lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 23, 2018)

I been having mild contractions so far that haven't stopped even with me drinking lots of water so that's a good sign. Oh and Lilly looks like her belly dropped so excited.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2018)

Good gosh! will one of you two give in to this contest already? I mean eventually, ONE of you will HAVE to let the prisoner(s) out first!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm new to this site.  Congradulations on your upcoming births.  Hopefully you will have both babies soon. We have had three lambs born since last month. I love babies. Human and animal.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol hey I have no control I would have already been done with labor if I had lol
 And I bet those lambs are adorable!!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)

one of them is my avatar pic.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 24, 2018)

Jennifer, you should go to the journals section and start a journal where you can share your pictures and stories! https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/members-backyardherds-journals.18/    Thanks for sharing he pics and congrats on the new lambs!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I don't known how long it's been since I been  able to see my ribs or take deep breaths but I am in joying myself right now. He dropped from what I can tell. He better stay dropped and come out!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 26, 2018)

Please excuse the pjs! Tell me I not crazy!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 26, 2018)

Definitely looks like a baby is in there SOMEwhere...  I can only imagine how much better you're going to feel when that bun comes out of the oven!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lol yeah I am just praying its soon I am tempted to go in to be induced and I really wanted to go completely natural this time. My contractions are getting stronger and closer it seems I suck at timing them I keep getting distracted.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Feb 26, 2018)

We can't wait to see the new arrivals from both of you!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 27, 2018)

I stumbled across this thread, and had ro play catch up. Couldn't believe it brought me up to Monday morning and no human baby! May God bless you, your delivery, and anxious family!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 27, 2018)

come on Mama's give up those pretty babies already


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2018)

Well according to Dr I am still one at 1cm dialated and the refuse to let me go any further they want to induce on Thursday I am not happy about any of this right now. I am glad he doing so well but after five days of contractions you would think I would have dialated more. He pulling a Joshua...(Joshua my 2 year old decided I would be dialated to a one until I went into be induce then I was a five)


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2018)

Well dang the goat might give birth she gooey alots is on her tail. She dropped a lot and doesn't want me messing with her rear at all


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't know if the goat has her baby or not but I have. 8lbs 7oz 21inches long


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 1, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I don't know if the goat has her baby or not but I have. 8lbs 7oz 21inches long


Congratulations! Boy, girl??? Name?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

Boy Josiah Joseph


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations mom! Nicely done! We can worry about the other potential kid(s) later  He's a healthy looking boy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

He is poor guy got bruised up pretty bad mom pushed him out at little fast three push according to me two according to my husband lol.


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh my goodness! I was just thinking we haven't heard from you. Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

They start out life made of rubber... I'm sure he'll recover and never hold a grudge.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 1, 2018)

Good looking boy! He has a little weight on my boys' birth weights at abt 7-1/2 lbs. each. Of course now my 4 yr old will be 5 in May, and my 8 yr old as of January are only 10 lbs apart and both wear the same size pants. 8 yr old is a head taller because of longer legs.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 1, 2018)

What a wonderful sweet looking baby boy way to go Mama


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

Well the goat gave birth to a buckling. My husband says he looks skinny. She not standing still for him to nurse however he all clean thoughts


----------



## babsbag (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations on your son, good ending. Now don't you go copying that goat and not hold still for him to nurse. 

On a serious note...hold that doe and make her let him nurse. They usually feed for a few seconds at a time, literally. But if mom is truly being a brat hold her/tie her/ whatever and let him get a good long drink. You may have to do this for a few days and hopefully she will catch on. Pen them in a small stall together too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

Will he be ok over night I should be released tomorrow and unfortunately my husband fell out of the goats house (4ft) and landed on his back he home alone with both human kiddos 2&4and lets be honest I am the animal person lol he tried but he said he couldn't get her to stand still. So its going to be my job will he be ok until I make it home?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

Is she not letting the kid nurse maybe because there's another kid coming? It's pretty important that he get moms colostrum ASAP. Drinking a good bit in less than 4 hours is ideal but before 24 hours is very important. After 24 hours, he pretty much loses the ability to make use of the moms antibodies that are in it. So sorry that hubby fell out of the goat house (Not even going to ask how that happened...). If he can't tie her, is there any chance he can milk her and bottle feed it to the kid? Always perfect timing for these things right?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

Honestly doubt he will milk her. The kid is very active from what he said so it sounds like he has feed. Or is that just me?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

We have to hope so...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

I guess (if he's up to it) he can go feel the kids belly... if the belly is "rounded" and feels "filled" then he's probably been fed. If it's hollow and concave, probably not. Another way is to put a finger in their mouth and see if it's warm... if it is, he's probably been fed. Maybe look for traces of milk on his muzzle...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

He just sent a picture of her tears they look like he nursed on them I tell him if he can to check the kid belly and ect. He had said the kid tried to suckle on his finger...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2018)

He said earlier his mouth was warm and wet when he latched on his finger but he says he looks skinny like our buck that in a rut...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2018)

Best you not worry about it and get some rest so you'll be ready to take over farm chores upon your return tomorrow...  Hope you don't have any major postpartum misery to deal with.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok so. This morning charlie says his (the kid) mouth is cold.. And he acting sleepy. He going to try and tie the doe and hold the kid to her teat


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 2, 2018)

Starting to get frustrated stuck here in hospital they going to do the 24 hr check up on Josiah then we should be able to get out of here if everything is good


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 2, 2018)

He was able to milk her this morning and feed the kid and took him from her so bottle baby it is


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## promiseacres (Mar 2, 2018)

Great job husband! So glad he figured it out and you don't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 2, 2018)

Finally home!!! I am so thrilled. The kid is quite small. The doe was fine with me hand milking once the machine came out she paniced threw her self down and wouldn't stop freaking until I took it off. One of her teats had some blood with the milk. I finished milking her by hand.


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Mar 2, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I don't know if the goat has her baby or not but I have. 8lbs 7oz 21inches long


CONGRADULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2018)

The blood in the milk would worry me a bit... Will you test for mastitis?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2018)

No I am pretty sure its just because it's her first time I was warned that it would happen because its her first time. If it doesn't go away I will.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2018)

Well no blood today. I got a quart from heron the machine then I milked the rest out by hand unfortunately what I milked by hand went on the ground because her kicking


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2018)

Too bad you can't make her understand she brought this on herself when she snubbed her kid... Now she's gonna have to pay the piper!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats on both babies! They are adorable!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations on both little boys!   Praise God for a healthy baby boy and little, but healthy buckling.
  ​I have been really busy lately and had computer woes, on top of that, so this evening is the first I saw this.  Praise God for a healthy baby boy and a healthy buckling.  Jeez they both took their own sweet time!

My daughter was a week late and it seemed like an eternity.  She was 8lb 6 oz., 21".  My son was a week early and was 8 lb 2 oz., 20". I was sure glad he didn't go a week over!  I expected big babies, though.  I was 8lb 6oz and 24" long. Talk about a long skinny baby!

Good on you, for holding out for a natural birth!    I did the same thing.  It really is better for baby in the long run. Although sometimes it is the better part of valor, to let the doctor help things along.

Interesting thing.  Your doe looks a lot like my Falina, from the neck back.  Here she is pre-pregnancy, last November.  Sadly, I recently cleaned out my phone's photo album, to clear out my phone memory. So, I don't have any udder shots of Falina?




Anyway, then I saw the shot of your girl's pretty face . . . Oh, and she has ears!!!    My Falina is a LaMancha'. 

She has little, tiny ears!    





Falina was a first freshener last year.  She also had a single buckling. I'm hoping and praying for twin doelings in April.    Her buckling had more of the "Roman nose" of the Nubian. So, I asked the breeder, that I got her from, about that, and she said there is some Nubian in Falina's background.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 4, 2018)

Thankful for healthy boys all around!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats on baby boys


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you all okay I really need to watch my watch list I am sorry. And yes she does look alot like her lol. Lilly had a doeling and a buckling this season. Josiah has proven to be a big boy. According to his Dr his a bit bigger then his growth chart however he just a big healthy boy Dr words lol .My son is 28 inch (almost 29) and weighed 21(almost 22) lbs. That was a month ago he now .bit heavier and loves all things food lol he eats two eggs and a piece of toast has some goat milk then wants to nurse (because he hungry) he likes to eat like a newborn still. He slept all night last night and I am so engored  at almost a year old I firgured I would be over getting this engored and I do even if he goes 3-4 hrs with out eating. My family says I am a jersey cow .


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Handsome lad and cute kids! Maybe time to dry yourself off?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Lmao I waiting on till he atleast a year my Joshua his older brother wien on till 2 and a half pretty much lol I don think.i will Make it that long


----------

